# Peaks/Derbyshire Dales pubs



## Bingo (May 20, 2011)

Hey can anyone recommend anywhere for me to check out for a pub lunch on Sunday in or around Castleton? Cheeeers!


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2011)

The George and the Old Nags Head in Castleton itself are nice.  Or there's the Old Nags Head in Edale, marking the official start of the Pennine Way.


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2011)

Ended up going to the erm Cheshire Cheese or something?


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2011)

Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese!  I've always refused to go cos of its silly name - was it any kop?


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2011)

Yeah man nice place good beer and food


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 26, 2011)

Just seen this thread - I would have suggested Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese too - It's the only pub I've been to in Castleton but I reckon the food is pretty good (unless you're a veggie in which case it might well still be good, but you have a choice of about 3 dishes).

Strangely enough - I was stood outside YOCC on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2011)

I was sat inside noshing me pie!


----------



## CyberRose (May 31, 2011)

Can't imagine there are many pubs round that part of the world that _don't_ do a decent Sunday lunch!


----------

